# Nova Scotia Tartan finished



## Denim (May 5, 2011)

I am so pleased as this is my first tartan, but certainly not my last.

A friend showed me how to do this tartan
Lynne aka Deni


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Very, very nice.


----------



## Barbara Hind (Nov 27, 2014)

absolutely beautiful!


----------



## GrannyAnnie (Jun 12, 2011)

That's fabulous. I can't believe you have knitted it. It is wonderful you are so clever.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Look so lovely and so beautifully made


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful scarf. Can you share the technique? Aloha... Bev


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Beautiful. I have a crocheted tartan blanket about 3/4 complete (it's the Cape Breton tartan - green, black, grey and yellow).


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Absolutely fantastic!


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Gorgeous! You do wonderful work.


----------



## glassbird (Jul 18, 2013)

Fantastic. What a beautiful keepsake. I would be VERY proud if I had created this.


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

Beautiful! Which clan is it? I'm a McLean.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh my goodness. That's stunning!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Fabulous,beautiful work and colours. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Vickie M (May 10, 2014)

Great work! How did you carry all those colors?


----------



## Sherwood (Nov 6, 2012)

Since I am a Bluenoser, I can quite honestly say this is a beautiful job! To think I had to buy my Nova Scotia Tartan thow blanket at the airport last summer! Did you have a pattern for it? My throw doesn't have the same vivid colours (yellows and reds) but then again, mine's a commercially-made product too. If you have a pattern, can you share with the rest of us, or direct us to the right place to acquire it?


----------



## Moon (Jun 21, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## mary139 (Jul 24, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

wow! Beautifully done!


----------



## lobsterlice (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm also a Bluenoser and your blanket is so beautiful. I love the N.S. tartan. As Sherwood said, my blanket's colours aren't as bright as yours. Please let us see your next tartan when you finish it.


----------



## Denim (May 5, 2011)

I was given a sheet of paper with colours and rows on it and that is how I made mine. It does not appear to be from any particular person and was passed to me through a friend.

I made a few changes such as crocheted all of the weaves rather than weaving with lengths of yarn and code bright tartan colours.

If the list moderator feels this pattern is not an original I would be proud to share it.

I have seen the pattern for sale by a member here a lady with the last name of MacNeil, her patterns are more detailed, I am sure

If I get permission from the list mom I will share.

I am working now on the Holiday Tartan, then want to do the Cape Breton tartan, in my own patterns for dh for Father,s Day.
Hugs
Denim


----------



## Denim (May 5, 2011)

I have one already in progres

Colours used in mine were Red Heart
Skipper blue
Yellow
While
Black
Sage green
Cherry red

Denim


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Beautiful! I've always loved the NS tartan


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Lovely


----------



## CORALIE (Oct 14, 2011)

Ravelry have some very nice knit and crochet tartan patterns.


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

Beautiful. This is on my never ending list


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Gorgeous! it really is stunning!


----------



## Rubyslippers07 (Feb 24, 2014)

Beautiful! Love the plaid!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Wow, beautiful.


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Absolutely stunning! You should be proud of your accomplishment!


----------



## lindajaro (Jan 20, 2014)

A work of art!


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

Wow wow wow...that is magnificent


----------



## Gillianmary (Aug 7, 2011)

What an amazing amount of work. It looks great.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful work. &#128158;


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

Beautiful work :thumbup:


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

This is a stunning Tartan.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Wow! That is beautiful!


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

Love it&#128522;


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Very beautiful. Love your colors.


----------



## me the knitter (Aug 12, 2014)

This is a beauty !! Thanks for sharing !!


----------



## Don Ashton (Sep 16, 2011)

Wow, just look at that, that's one for my future list. Intarsia knitting I guess?


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

One is in my bucket list too.


----------



## wurzel (Aug 6, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful. You are so clever. I have a Nova Scotia tartan scarf which I bought when visiting Peggys Cove.
My sister lived in Cow Bay, and I have a friend in Dartmouth, also a nephew.
I have such lovely memories of holidays there..


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

That is awesome!! Beautiful.


----------



## ladymjc (Jan 21, 2013)

That is quite an accomplishment... absolutely beautiful.. love the NS tartan..


----------



## granmarie5 (Jul 2, 2012)

Sooooooo Beautiful!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

That's beautiful. Is it woven or knit?


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Very lovely afghan. Well done.


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

Wow What an undertaking. I am from NS and have a scarf but it is machine made. Great job


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Great work!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

lovely work.


----------



## kathy0223 (Feb 7, 2015)

just beautiful


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Its so beautiful!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Very nice work!


----------



## braegirl (Oct 31, 2011)

WOW! Great job!!


----------



## LindaGormley (Dec 18, 2013)

Awesome !!


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Lovely work. Impressive colors.


----------



## dana768 (Jun 14, 2011)

wow.....this is outstanding :thumbup:


----------



## bellagray (Nov 29, 2011)

stunning work!


----------



## Sherwood (Nov 6, 2012)

As I said before, I would love to make this tartan myself! It doesn't sound like a copyrighted pattern from the description of how you got it. I am not criticizing your colours, just noting that my purchase from the airport wasn't quite so bright with yellow and red. I will have to look at an actual Tartan elsewhere next time I'm home. I still would like to make one like you did. It's just beautiful!


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Nanny Val (Oct 10, 2012)

Amazing!!!!! If this is knitted, your are a wonderful knitter. Woven, knitted, crochet ? Very well done.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Beautiful and incredibly amazing!!!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

How beautiful. Can't imagine the amount of work that went into this. Wonderful job, a keepsake for sure.


----------



## lululuck (Mar 14, 2011)

Beautiful work!!!


----------



## imoffcall (Oct 12, 2011)

now that is a work of ART!!!!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I just LOVE this! It is so lovely! I have a thing for black watch plaid and would love to have an idea or pattern to achieve it!


----------



## dl111255 (Mar 31, 2011)

Beautiful job


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful work! :thumbup:


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

wow! this is so gorgeous! nice!


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Doriseve (Jul 7, 2014)

Windmill Knitter said:


> Beautiful! Which clan is it? I'm a McLean.


In Canada our Provinces each have a Tartan made with the colours of trees,plants and the waters. so these Tartans are not Clan Tartans as in the usual sense of the word. They are Provincial Tartans.
Nova Scotia is on the east coast.
This Tartan that was knitted is truly beautiful.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

A treasure, indeed!


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Wow


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Wow. Beautiful!


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

lovely work welldone


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow! I love the colors. What a great job!


----------



## highihid (Jan 19, 2013)

Very beautiful. Great work.


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

Lovely work! Obviously, you're on a roll now!


----------



## granniegoose77 (Sep 22, 2012)

So beautiful! I can't stop looking at it. Is it knit or woven?
I, too, am interested in the pattern.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

That is beautiully done!


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

Nice color combination. Very nicely done.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

I too am a "Bluenoser" (one who hails from Nova Scotia, where the famous schooner "The Bluenose" was built in Lunenburg. And now has an infamous money pot of a replica being built. This would be The "Bluenose III" if it's ever completed.)

This makes me homesick- as a transplant to Prince Edward Island (who's tartan is much less vibrant, featuring the red brick soil.) I would so love to make this. Would I be right in guessing that you knit the blanket/throw with one way of the plaid, then weave in the colors which cross over and under the knit work, to create the plaid in the other direction? Please do share where we might purchase the pattern, or share (if permitted.) Good for you to get approval first!


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

That's beautiful. I love the traditional colors you chose!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

beautiful


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Gorgeous blanket!


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous! Fabulous work in it. ENJOY your handiwork!


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

Denim said:


> I am so pleased as this is my first tartan, but certainly not my last.
> 
> A friend showed me how to do this tartan
> Lynne aka Deni


That is gorgeous. Looks like tons of work. Great job!


----------



## balloch8 (May 11, 2012)

OMgosh absolutely stunning


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Beautiful afghan. Very nice.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Beautiful piece of work :thumbup:


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Beautiful! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

wow! iam from n.s and have bought the kilt and scarf in kentville,ns a log time ago. your scarf is spot on and really lovely


----------



## fdb123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Add my praises for a beautiful job and a request for where to find the pattern.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

I agree with what everyone has said!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

PLEASE, please let us know how to acquire the pattern.


----------



## dogLVR (Oct 16, 2013)

I absolutely love your blanket. Tartan is one of my FAVS!
I'm guessing that it is Knit. Can you share the pattern with us?
Many thanks, Margo


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautifully done.


----------



## gram26 (Feb 1, 2011)

WOW....absolutely stunning! I want one!!!!!


----------



## gram26 (Feb 1, 2011)

WOW....absolutely stunning! I want one!!!!!


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

GrannyAnnie said:


> That's fabulous. I can't believe you have knitted it. It is wonderful you are so clever.


Me, too. Great job.


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Great work.


----------



## New Oma (Oct 8, 2014)

great job!!! :thumbup:


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Take it from a true Scot this is fabulous.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

I love tartan, this is gorgeous


----------



## knittingrocks (Jan 1, 2014)

Love it!


----------



## Musemom (Nov 6, 2013)

It's beautiful. I love doing plaid woven crochet. Like your tartan, it is really quite easy, but always looks special. Great job.


----------



## circularknitter (Jan 11, 2014)

Very Nice great work


----------



## Yaya1939 (Nov 6, 2012)

Magnificent!


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

from one nova scotian to another. beautiful. was it hard did you add the strips or knit them in


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

It is very beautiful, you did a nice job


----------



## tracey511 (Aug 4, 2011)

&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## doreen344 (May 26, 2011)

Truly a work of art!


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

Oh my that is so beautiful, looks like a lot of work and love went into that, it looks perfect


----------



## Tigerfrilly (Jun 26, 2013)

Wow!!!!! Truly lovely


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing your pattern - so appreciated!


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

Keepmeinstitches said:


> Gorgeous! You do wonderful work.


Yes it is beautiful


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Beautiful! My Scottish dogs would love to curl up on that!


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Jean williams (Nov 11, 2014)

Wow! It's fantastic!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

How wonderful of you to take the time to type out the pattern & share it. Thank you!


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## Wendy Kelly (May 23, 2011)

You did a beautiful job!!


----------



## Denim (May 5, 2011)

I have asked administration to remove this pattern as I am not totally sure where it originated from although after following advise from other tartan crochet crocheters I made my own decisions as I went along. Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------



## gaseniorgal (Oct 29, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## Denim (May 5, 2011)

Thank-you everyone for the lovely compliments. I am now totally overwhelmed with the desire to create more and have the mesh for the Cape Breton one three quarters done.


----------



## sandramailing (Mar 6, 2013)

Just outstanding! Can't imagine how it's done.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

This is really amazing knitting!


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Its very nice indeed.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

That is gorgeous


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

Lovely.


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

Awesome , our Tartan colors are just sooooo pretty ! excellent knitting ...viddie :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

WOW!!! That is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

lovely


----------



## trisha2 (Oct 11, 2012)

I don't understand how you crochet tartan, but having seen your beautiful work, I want to be able to crochet tartan too.


----------

